# The end is near…



## matt01 (May 12, 2007)

I completed the final course toward my M.A. this week. All that remains is to finish my thesis, and have it approved. I was hoping for a sense of celebration or relief, but I am just tired.


----------



## Ivan (May 12, 2007)

matthew said:


> I completed the final course toward my M.A. this week. All that remains is to finish my thesis, and have it approved. I was hoping for a sense of celebration or relief, but I am just tired.



Take a nap then you'll be relieved...then let the celebration begin!!

Congrats, Matthew!!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 12, 2007)

matthew said:


> I completed the final course toward my M.A. this week. All that remains is to finish my thesis, and have it approved. I was hoping for a sense of celebration or relief, but I am just tired.


Well - what's your thesis all about? Will it be published to benefit the wider church?


----------



## matt01 (May 12, 2007)

While I am certainly hoping that it will benefit the world, I realize that it will most likely not be read by more than four or five people. It is a study of the use of certain strategy texts (_On Guerilla Warfare_, _Thirty-Six Stratagem_, _Art of War_…) by Eastern organizations, with recommendations being made for the implementation of a curriculum.


----------

